# How many types of birds have you had as pets???



## kaktuzjakk (Mar 25, 2013)

Now that i have the rainbows, it got me thinking as to how many types of birds that I've had through my life.
It came to 7. all australian parrots

1st bird.1970's. Sulphur crested cockatoo, that my parents gave away because it nearly bit the tip of my finger off.

2nd bird. 70's- present. Budgies. 3 times I've had them.

3rd bird. late 80's. Love Birds.

4th bird. 98 - 10. Galah.

5th bird. 2012. Indian ring neck. caught it hanging around house. lost when my granddaughter open the cage door, caught it again but lost it again when an unknown person opened aviary door.

6th bird. 2013. Cockatiel. My mother was given a pair of cockatiels that she did not want so I she gave them to me. the female passed away one night.

7th bird. today. Rainbow Lorikeet.

I currently have 39 Budgies, 1 cockatiel and 2 rainbow lorikeets.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

I've had 3 different kinds..
Now and when I was a kid-budgies (I have 11 now)
Lovebirds-I have had 3-2 about 9 years ago, and Sugar who passed 2 years ago, they are great birds.
And cockatiels-Banjo and Whistler (I rehomed them though, they were a bit to loud,my house is very small,I still get to see them they and they are doing great )


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

As a child

Quaker Parakeet
Umbrella Cockatoo

As an Adult

Budgies, Parrotlets, and Indian Ringnecks.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I can't actually give an accurate number as I have bred as well as rescued countless stray pet birds over the years. 
I have had budgies, canaries, European goldfinches.

I currently have a flock of 14 birds: 8 budgies and 6 lovebirds, 5 of which are fischer's and 1 a blue masked. Two of them are rescued strays, my budgie Carioca and my blue masked lovebird, Penguin.


----------



## rjd (Sep 7, 2014)

Had 40 cockatiels 10years ago and two love birds. Then had a blue fronted amazon and ringneck and now have 29budgies and two cockatiels.


----------



## Sasha2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ive had budgies when I was younger. I also had some finches.
Ive had a cockatiels(we rehomed them because I thought my dh was allergic and turned out to be something else).

I currently have the Sun conure, greencheek conure and two budgies


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*I have owned and raised 8 different species over the years:

Zebra finches 
Society finches
Budgies
Cockatiels
Quakers
Blue crown conures
A lesser sulphur crested cockatoo 
A harlequin macaw

But english budgies are the only ones taking over my house now 
*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Omg! all of you owned so many different species! I only owned budgies, canaries and finches!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Well. We dont have much to choose from here in Iceland and if we do it cost our Kidney!

But.. I have had budgies on and off since I was six years old.

Got very serious about birds again 2008-9 and got zebra finches (still have them!) 
and got a pair of budgies.. there was no turning back after that!
My boyfriend had one cockatiel.. we gave him away, sill miss him.
and got a pair of lovebirds.. they hated us so we sold them..
and I started breeding budgies serious four years ago.
Bought my sweet lovely baby .. Congo african grey girl. I loved her so much, had her only for a year, had to sell her, I was working too much. Miss her so much she was my best friend, I was with her every day! I took a bath with her,she was hangin on my laptop, she knocked on the bathroom doors when I was in there she climbed the bed in the mornings to see me. So cute! 
I also had a Red rump for few months.. sold him to my friend  he have a great home now!
Maybe year ago.. I got another lovebird.. he hates me and I have two cockatiels.. sadly they are going to another owner after ten days. 
Its too expensive to have all those birds 
Now I have around 20 zebreas and around 30 budgies.   love them!


Peanut model by Elma_Ben, on Flickr

Vargs baby finch 14 1/2 days by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


So cute  by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


My zebra boys by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Ruddi by Elma_Ben, on Flickr

Red rumped parakeet - Ruddi by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I have had many types of birds over the years. As a little child my father and I had finches. We had most of the common Australian Finches and a few Bengalese and a few Java Sparrows and Diamond Doves. I have had budgies at various times over the years. Also the odd Sulphur Crested Cockatoo and Galah's and finches.

I also have and still do take in unwanted birds so I have had many different species. I have in the last few decades had budgies, cockatiels, lovebirds, Sulphur Crested, Galah's, Corella's Short Billed and Long Billed, Red Rumps, Alexandrines, Ringnecks, Superbs, Regents, Princess Parrots, the odd Rosella or two, Major Mitchell Cockatoos, Conures-Green Cheeks, Suns, Nunday, Jendays, Lorikeets-Rainbows, Scaley Breasted and Musk, Plum Heads.

At the moment I have 3 Sulphur Crested Cockatoos, 5 Short Billed Corella's, 1 Long Billed Corella, 2 Galah's, 1 Alexandrine, 4 Rainbow Lorikeets, 2 Scaley Breasted Lorikeets, 1 Princess Parrot and a 14 year old pigeon that I hand raised from 2 weeks.

Many of the birds I have had have been bought to me for hand raising, some from nests in trees that were being cut down, some found on the ground like the pigeon, others from breeders and I was paid in birds for hand raising, some I have re-homed others I have kept. At one stage I had 13 Sulphurs, 14 Galah's, 6 Short Billed Corella's, 7 Alexandrines, over 20 Rainbow Lorikeets all at the same time. I have had to cut down on the amount of birds I have because of ill health. I would just love to have my yard filled with aviaries and all different species of birds in them. Parrots are just such intelligent lovely creatures, I can never get enough of them.


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

I personally have own budgies, quails and for a very short period of time a cockatiel. Unfortunately just as the tiel was getting tame it found a window I hadn't latched properly and flew into the wild blue yonder.

However, my extended family have owned, budgies, finches, pidgeons, peacocks, magpies, cockatiels, canaries, geese, quails, and I don't know how many other types, so I do come from bird stock :laugh:


----------



## kaktuzjakk (Mar 25, 2013)

I completely forgot that I've also had pigeons, ducks, chickens, and we had a tame rooster that thought it was a dog.
that makes a total of 10 types of bird that I've owned.

Mark


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice thread you started Mark...

We had a budgie when I was a kid. I had two cockatiels back in the early 90's. I have four awesome budgies and a tiel now.

I aspire to one day have a quaker...really like the lovebirds at my Father in laws veterans home, wouldn't mind having one or two of those.....and of course, more budgies....


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Indian ring necks are great looking birds. They are hard to come by where I live. There was a shop a couple of miles from where I live that did carry them, but they are not at that location anymore.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

As a child my family had a twenty eight parrot, a galah and a sulphur crested parrot. I myself have had canaries, finches, and budgies. I have raised a baby kookaburra and released him.
But my grandfather had a huge outdoor bird room that I loved going to visit I have many fond memories just sitting and listening .

I also had ducks, which I used to take inside the house when mum wasn't home I would fill the bath up with water and let them have a bath I used to get in trouble of course but boy I loved watching them make that mess


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

When I was a child and teenager I had Budgies Love birds Cockateil also a Mali Ring Neck Parrot. I had a cat and a dog but I didn't have the cat and dog when I had birds as pets.. I had the cat and dog when I was a little girl.. Now I only have one Budgie who I love so much


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I've had budgies all my life, obviously 

We also had a lovebird named Dearie. 

I've also had a Goffin's Cockatoo and a Green Cheeck Conure.... but unfortunately my ex-boyfriend took those birds with hiim when we broke up.

I also had a Sun Conure for a short while. We ended up taking him back to his breeder, he was much too noisy for my neighbor (we rent a town house) and quite honestly, I was afraid of that bird! Don't ask my why. I was totally comfortable with my Cockatoo, but I was convinced that this Sun Conure was seconds away from taking my finger off.


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

I've had/rescued budgies , Indian ringnecks , zebra finches , red-rumped parakeets , Indian Silverbills and pigeons in the past. 

I currently keep 8 budgies , 4 cockatiels , 2 lovebirds , 2 Gouldian Finches , 2 Diamond Doves , 1 laughing dove (rescued and handfed ) and 1 Indian Ringneck . I'm looking into canaries and other finches at the moment.


----------



## BabyArlo (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi mark im new to birds, but my son has a budgie george and wev had 3 cats in the past but now we have
2 cats boys ozzy and oscar both rescue
1 fish girl crystal alice died
2 african snails gary and Patrick
oh I gorgot 2 sons


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 19, 2014)

I've had budgies, finches, lovebirds, conures, a macaw, and when I was growing up my mother's boyfriend's grandpa had TONS of birds and I "had" a cockatoo I named Cookie. Lol. I had my macaw and conure for a while until we had to move and be in lodging for so long we couldn't take any of my birds with me... which was really sad. I decided to start with budgies again since my daughter and I are settling down now.


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

I've always had budgies, on and off throughout my life. Also a Java Rice Bird, canaries, Society and Zebra finches, Lovebirds, Sengal parrot, Green Cheeked Conure, Cockatiels, Lineolated parakeet, Congo African Grey parrot and Rosie Bourke parakeet.
Native American species handfed and kept as pets: 2 crows, lots of sparrows, robins, 1 chickadee, starlings, blue jays, mourning doves, house finches and ??? can't remember what else
Domestics: ducks, chickens, quail, ringneck doves.
I currently house 6 budgies, 1 African Gray, 1 Rosie Bourke and a disabled canary. That's the most birds I've ever had at one time and I concur with someone above that stated they are expensive to keep with all the fresh produce, different kinds of seeds and pellets for each species, not to mention the cages and toys and vet bills. But I bet we'd all agree, their worth it!
Fun post! Thanks for starting it Mark!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*How*

From childhood my first bird was a german roller canary, along the way ring neck doves Fantail pigeons,, an assortment of song bird babies brought to me from abandoned nests and later returned to the wild. A little wood pecker whose nest was demolished when tree cut down. Also returned to the wild. 
As young adult I volunteered in the emergency room of Suncoast Seabird Sanctury -Reddington Shores, Fla. Fed, medicated, worked to rehab song birds. seabirds like gulls, brown pelicans, herons- several types, Including great blue and cattle egret, ducks, pecan,muscovy. mallard. scaup, gallanule, Blue face Booby that was ****ed with artifcial leg and foot. blind Night hawk, tiny baby screech owls that we fed chicks to, donated from chicken producers. A lot of wild bird rehab deals with shock and you win/loose in first 24 hrs. You usually need 2 handlers for the big guys like the pelican and heron as they have claws and beak tips easily as lethal as a big parrot or a bird of prey. I only did a little glove work with the big raptors, but the little screech owls are amazing. The biggest thing for me was to loose my fear of myself and be at peace with the big guys, who refuse to eat. You show them the process and repeat. They much prefer that we throw the fish to them to eat instead of massaging the fish down the neck and hold until they accept the food. Even with the tiny budgie it is all about respect whether you bond or set free the key for me has always been mutual respect. Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:

This has affected my work with birds all of my life. To discern the need to rehab whether the bird agrees or not and the process of bonding and taming. Never own a bird until you are clear with your responsibility and are not afraid, but respect your bird. The beak and claw are given by nature for self defense and many birds can come to respect your effort to give them a hand. not forcefully try to tame them, but come to mutual respect. My husband and I try to work from a place of respect where we each give a little. but your bird chooses to stay or fly at will with respect. though we each had our favorites among the handicapped birds. We all had a feeling of joy when a free bird stopped by to say hi and catch a treat. Bands are large enough that with practice you can recognize The big guys.


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

I've had one mynah bird, two zebra finches, five budgies, two cockatiels, and one lineolated parakeet! (And a partridge in a pear tree!)


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree Jo Ann when it comes to rehab. I forgot to mention that I had a Kookaburra that I had found who had been hit by a car and had a broken wing and leg. It's amazing what you can do with a pair of tights. He wasn't too keen on me feeding him at first, but when he realized that I wasn't going to hurt him but help him he was very good. He stayed with me for many months until his injuries healed and I could release him back to the wild. Kookaburra's are very territorial and if you can't release back to where they come from you have to have them until a certain time of the year when the birds are not territory calling, this is usually between May and July where I am, at that time you can release them anywhere.

I also didn't mention that we had ducks and chickens as a child and teenager. But they were not pets as we had 5,000 ducks, Khaki Campbell's and Muscovy's and 10,000 chickens for egg production. Although I did have a pet chicken at that time, her name was Charlie and she was a meat bird and not an egg layer. In my recent lot of birds I did have a Chicken that I forgot about, she was a Wyandott Silky cross bantam that I had for just over 13 years, she passed last year. She lived quite happily with my parrots and lived on Parrot Seed Mix all her life but never laid an egg. Had her from a day old chick. At least I think it was a female, if it was a male he never crowed.

I also had Ringneck doves for a while as well.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*How*

What a blessing to have the opportunity to learn about these wonderful creatures. I forgot about 3 chickens I raised while in college as part of an Embryology class. They get kind of messy when kept in a class room instead 
of a farm environment. they eventually were sent to a farm to live. So many children are never allowed contact with nature in our cities. these children become scared of even butterflies. A whole aspect of living creatures are 
left unexplored in large cities. How amazing , a real Kukabera sp? , Kate!
What a wealth of experience people bring to the TB forum. Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I get so upset Jo Ann when I hear that children think that milk comes in cartons and bottles and eggs come in boxes. 

I live in a town that is more like a country town with large blocks and still acreage around us with horses, sheep etc in the paddocks and bushland close-by. Most people bought here because we wanted that type of lifestyle. If developers get their way we will be living in little boxes crammed in like sardines. The people in my street are fighting a developer at the moment that wants to build 6 houses on a block that is just over twice the size of mine. The block is 1800 sqm and they want one 4 bedroom 2 story house and five 3 bedroom single story houses. It will change our lifestyle drastically. It is even against our councils zoning and he still wants it approved. Progress for the sake of progress is wrong and having developments like this is taking away from our children the joy of seeing wild birds coming into our yards, people keeping a few chickens to provide their own eggs and similar activities. Once we older people go there will be no one to care for injured wild creatures as with these small blocks they cannot even keep a few birds in an aviary in their yards which is how most of us learned about caring for them in the first place. Our bird clubs will disappear as we have trouble getting members because people cannot breed birds in their little boxes.

It is getting harder and harder for the birds to survive and this world is not making it any easier.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*How*

It is a fight worth staying the goal with positive action as the vision. Do not become drawn into the negative angry. Hold theses beauties up in gods glory.

Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::hug::hug:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I've only ever had budgies.... and only very recently! Just my two darlings - Sweetie and Lemondrop.


----------



## Fletcher (Sep 2, 2014)

Three budgies-
White based double factor spangle male
Cobalt blue male
Yellow light green pied Female
1500 - 2000 chickens
200 guinea fowl
5 pilgrim geese
8 India blue peafowl 
10 Muscovy ducks
20 Indian runner ducks
3 Peking ducks


----------

